
Oil Industry Automation Frees Up Talent for Next-Gen Projects - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/01/27/oil-industry-automation/
======
chrisbennet
"Frees up" sounds nicer than "let go" which in turn sounds nicer than "laid
off".

